# Puppy showing



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the first stepto showing my puppy? 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The first step is having your puppy assessed. Purchasing a show quality pet does not mean it will actually turn out to be show quality. I purchased a show quality Aussie. I had spoken with the breeder and was excited about showing. We did show him once, came in second. The breeder reassessed him at that point and told me his pasterns were too long. We were both disappointed but I was always grateful that she was candid with me. She later told me that she would have placed his brother Rocky with me had she had known as he turned out to be a stunner. Fortunately Rocky's owners decided to show him when they understood his potential and he did very well as was later used as a stud. I would not have traded Zack for the world so it all turned out for the best. 

Once you have received truthful feedback from someone knowledgable try and find a mentor who can guide you through the process. I told you Zack's story because in order to show I feel one of the most important things you can do is be receptive to hearing the truth. Even gorgeous dogs have flaws and you need to know and understand these to minimize the flaws and accentuate the positive.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought Misha as "pet quality". Then decided with the breeder to try to show her. Misha has faults but she also has some outstanding qualities. The catch is, are the outstanding qualities going to be enough for a judge to place her even with her faults? I think Misha CAN do well, but I also think it will take a lot longer and more money to finish her. I will also never consider breeding her, I am simply not knowledgeable enough. 

So like CT Girl said, find someone who knows their stuff, who will be brutally honest with you, and have your pup assessed. If you have a wonderful representation of the breed, go for it! I was advised on this forum to take handling classes, buy the proper brushes to grow that coat, buy a show lead, and find a mentor. 

I have shown her once so far, in just a puppy match, and it was a blast!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

With her white feet, she'd have to be shown UKC. I would suggest reading up about their criteria and having her assessed.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Smurfette's Mom,

What does her breeder say about the potential to show her? Every dog has flaws, none are perfect..just as no person is perfect. The key is what the flaws are and how many there are...definately have her evaluated if you want to show seriously. As was suggested on this forum, I contacted my nearest poodle club...unfortunately it is about 3 hours away but I did find a member breeder in my area who is willing to go over Dusty for me and also help me with his show grooming. I haven't met with her yet, but I plan to this summer. 

Showing UKC is lots of fun, and very beginner friendly. Dusty and I had a great time at our first show a couple months ago. We didn't have any other standard poodles to compete against and we didn't place in the groups, but it was still a lots of fun and a great way to spend the day. Good Luck.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Smurfette is super cute, but she would be disqualified in AKC conformation classes for her white feet. You can show her in AKC athletic events like obedience, agility and the like. One of the cutest things I ever saw was a toy poodle competing in agility with little teeny tiny jumps. 

UKC accepts multicolored poodles in conformation and you can have a blast there. She would be considered an "abstract" which is less than 50% white with the remaining any other acceptable color (which she is). I showed my girl UKC. I had so much fun I wanted to try to get an AKC showable puppy next. 

Here is information about UKC. The nice thing is you won't have to hassle growing tons of hair and having a perfect cut like you do in AKC. You are allowed to show in a sporting cut. 
United Kennel Club: Multi-Colored Poodle

You don't say where you live. Some places have active UKC conformation shows and others don't. You can look it up on their site. 

UKC doesn't allow handlers, so it is nice for an owner handler.


----------



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

We're in El paso, TX


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This answers a lot of questions
United Kennel Club: How to Get Started in Showing Dogs
and this:
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank You. I have a lot of work to do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The other nice thing for beginners in UKC is that you don't need the big coat that an AKC show dog does. It gives us a chance to learn coat care, ring procedure and still have fun and maybe even earn a title on our dogs.


----------



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

My next concern I is registration. My puppy does not have papers and neither do her parents. How can I get her registered? Is DNA testing necessary? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, there in lies a big problem. You can't. There are registries that will register most any dog, even mixes, but neither UKC nor AKC will accept those registries. They are a joke really- just there to take you money. 

The only kind of showing you can do with a nonregistered dog is the obedience and athletic events. You do have to register them, but you get a special type of registration from AKC:
Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

Enjoy your cute girl! There are loads of things to do for fun with your girl if you aren't interested in those types of things. Why not try a tricks class? Toy poodles are wonderful at tricks. Look up a dog training facility near you.


----------



## Smurfette's Mom (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you. I can at least have her registered somewhere since mom and dad are toy poodles but not registered. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

UKC also has a limited privilege registration so you can compete at those shows in the performance events. Rally sounds like a blast for for most folks and I bet your girl would love agility.


----------

